# Longbow Nock Point



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

This is probably a silly question but when i dont know something i ask.

what is the difference between nocking the arrow above or below the ring that is on the bowstring. i have a 50# 28" draw montana longbow from bear archery it has that little ring in the middle of the string and i dont know enough to determine whether it should be knocked above or below that ring. 

second how do i know the ring on the string is actually in the right position to begin with??


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Do you shoot spilt or 3 under?


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

i have tried both and three under doesnt feel right. i use split it seems more natural to me.


----------



## bearbowsforlife (Feb 7, 2009)

That nocking bead is there based on someone's preference. Some people shoot over the bead, some shoot under. There are pros and cons to each. If they shoot under the bead, its placement should be higher than the arrow shelf by almost exactly the width of their arrow, which can also vary from person to person. If they shoot over the bead, you shouldn't have to change it unless you plan to shoot under. Most people would probably take the bead off of a new bow and set their own. You can buy the beads really cheap at most sporting goods stores, and you need a special pair of pliers made to tighten them. You'd also need a bow square to find exactly where the arrow would be perpendicular to the string. Another option that might work is to just try shooting a few arrows over the bead and a few under. If you find that they fly fairly flat and straight one way or the other, you might get lucky and have it work out for you as is. Good luck


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

ahh that makes sense. i am about what archery suppliers would consider the average mark as my draw lenght is exactly 28" and from my looking around shopping for my bow just about every bow that is premade was 28" draw with the only variable left being the draw weight. i guess what i am asking is default from bear archery above the bead or below it??

but i will look up what a bow square is thanks for the info.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

ahh they are around 10$ i will pick on up this weekend and that will tell me if the nock is set for over or under from the factory. Thanks Bear.


----------



## bearbowsforlife (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't remember if my Montana came with a pre-set nocking point, but if it did I probably took it off to set my own. Good luck and I hope you enjoy the bow


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

My Montana didn't come with a pre-set nock.

If you're shooting 3 under and you place the arrow nock above the point....what's stopping it from potentially sliding? If you shoot split....I don't see an issue with it.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Placing an arrow above the nock is commonly used by archers who use a split finger release and like to speed load.

Howard Hill was known to do this.

Ray


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

i love my monatana bow it just has that feel of rightness when i shoot it.

but i am always interested in the why of things. i find it far more informative than the answer of because it is.

the shop i bought the bow from probably set it themselves as it was one of many brands and styles on the display wall. i fired quite a few so the shop probably set it so customers could try them out.

thanks to you both it helps having other experiences to go from especially with the same gear.

i am only a week or so into this and having a blast. its just so nice being able to shoot in my backyard whenever i want even if i am not the best shot in the world yet. keeping my cat from investigating the target while im shooting is another issue...


----------

